# Martin Luther King Jr.: ENFJ or ENFP?



## ChrisC99 (Aug 3, 2011)

Those are the types I most often see listed for the great civil rights leader. CelebrityTypes and other websites designate him an ENFJ, while Keirsey had him pegged as an ENFP. What do you think? If anyone's read biographies or personal accounts from people who knew or spoke with Dr. King, do you think he displayed more the spontaneity of a Perceiver or the focused advance-planning of a Judger? 

I remember reading one art history professor's recollection of the night he met King. He came to his house for dinner. His first impression was of his relaxed demeanor, devoid of any apparent shyness, cracking a joke almost at the outset to lighten the mood. He then proceeded to sit right next to the author (then just a student) and ask him "Tell me about your major? Why did you choose art history? It's something I know very little about...perhaps you could teach me?" and then listened with intent. He didn't spend the night talking about his own work at the center of the civil rights movement; rather, he instinctively put the focus on the other people in the room to bring them out to talk about what interested them. 

Does this sound like a tendency common to both types? As an ENFP, I know I can all-too-often fall into the habit of talking about myself too much rather than being a good listener...but that might just be me


----------



## Mamoru (Mar 30, 2014)

I've seen him listed as INFJ in a few places, but ENFJ would fit him the most


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Just personal opinion but I see him as an ENFP. He was a visionary but his vision was built on Fi. He saw how things should be but didn't have a plan for how to get there. So he shared his vision with the world. His most famous speech was 'I have a dream'. I see Ne and Fi. His functions just aren't related to mine.


----------



## BakerStreet (May 1, 2014)

ENFJ. He was very forward-thinking in a way that suggests Ni, and makes reference to the interconnectedness of humanity often in his speeches.
Take this quote, for instance: "We are caught in an inescapable network of mutuality, tied in a single garment of destiny. Whatever affects one directly, affects all indirectly."


----------



## Kingdom Crusader (Jan 4, 2012)

From reading a letter of his from jail and video clips, I would hazard a guess that he was an ENFJ or INFJ. 

But I've been leaning towards ENFJ due to his charisma.

I find the different Types can fall into talking way too much about themselves, whether introverted, extroverted, judging, perceiving...


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

l never had any doubt about ENFJ until recently, because, l think his speaking style was somewhat influenced by the time period and the culture.

The ''preacher'' thing is really very reminiscent of the Deep South, (even with people who aren't actual preachers), today but in that aera especially.

So, l don't really see ENFP, and l'd still make an argument for ENFJ but OTOH several civil rights leaders could seem like ENFJs on a surface level.


Given that he was an earlier prototype and influenced people like Al Sharpton and Jesse Jackson, he may be the 'real' ENFJ, as it were.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

I have a dream (Ni), that our people will not be oppressed. (Fe).
He is obviously an extrovert so Fe is prominent.
ENFPs are much more into ism's and such.
It is about the evil Ne mind virus that we will overpower with our own Ne mindvirus.
Capitalism vs Socialism. Any vehicle to further change.
ENFPs are mostly worried about where Si has put up camp and trying to change that.
Ni + Fe is more worried about the lack of privilege our group experiences.
I see no evidence of Dr. King being focused on anything else than the oppression of his group.


----------



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

Enfj


----------



## Caged Within (Aug 9, 2013)

I always thought it was obvious that Martin was an ENFJ. The guy had Fe shooting out the wazoo.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

ESTP, does anybody agree?


----------

